# Early Goose Hunt - What went wrong



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't know what went wrong. Had a good blind, trained dog, Advantage camo, full body decoys. Just did'nt get any birds. Take a look at my spread http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2179 and let me know if you have any tips.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Just after a quick glance I would say you need to put your decoys more in family groups this time of year. They seem a little spread out. You also may want to invest in some more fullbodies as the spread looks a little sparse. :lol:

Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Try setting up next to the mall, chicks will dig your spread.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

I dont know....thats what mine looked like...i shot some snow geese, the ones you see around the dump, beaches, and digging through the trash...tasted great!


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe you were to close to the tree row and the decoys should be in more family groups this time of the year. goosh!!! what were you thinking :roll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Ummm... you supposed to bring pink flag with you.. You need to put diamond neckles on the decoys' neck. It will be working! :lol: :lol:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Try a lower profile feild blind. That one your using looks to be a little to big and sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i think you had to many lookers, not enough feeders....the lookers i think just kind alerted something wrong with ur spread :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

You may also want to try flocking those decoys. It would help with the shine...I bet Chris can get you some pink nylon flocking.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You need to find out where the Nodak crew will be next weekend and set up downwind of their spread. Should make for some good video.....eh Chris? :rollin: Burl


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:lol: Im not sure I have those same decoys???? I was told they bring them right in.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

chuckles :lol:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

You forgot to mud you blind! :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Several things were wrong:
1. The proper blind is a trailor house
2. Your dog should be inbred at least 6 generations back and should have good fence scaling genes built in
3. Your camo is terrible, a white tank top with either cutoff (shreaded bottom) jean shorts or just some tasteful boxers and barefoot is the ideal camo when using those dekes.
4. You can always sit in white, plastic lawn chairs as that is natural terrain
5. If your wife is hunting with you, curlers, a moomoo and screaming at the top of her lungs how you always embarrass her is also suitable.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

thats funny... I wonder if a real good caller could get some regular ol black and white geese to come and say howdy to the flamboyant ones. Those must be gurly geese.... :lol:


----------

